# Saab 9-5 SQ Build



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

The repacement for my 9000 is here. 











The basic idea for the buid is a 2-way front on the dash and a 10" sub beheind the glove box.

The list of gear is not dicided to a 100%.
But will probably be like this.

*Tweter:* Dynaudio ESOTEC MD102

*Midrange:* Dynaudio ESOTEC MW162

*Sub:* Peerless XXLS 10"

*Tweeter amp:* Genesis Dual Mono

*Midrange amp:* Genesis Dual Mono Extreme 

*Sub amp:* Genesis Dual Mono Extreme

*Headunit:* Pioneer ODR RS-D7R

*DPS:* Pioneer ODR RS-P90

*Batteries:* 4 x Deka Intimidator 55ah

*RCA:* Supra EFF-I

*Speaker cable:* Supra Ply.

*Damping:* Silent coat.

Hopefully some one will appreciate this thread.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

I sure as heck appreciate the car


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Funny,I'm just sitting here watching 'Wheeler Dealers' while on the PC and it's the episode where they restored a Saab 900 Turbo.Nice whip & equipment choice,good luck with the install.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Subscribed


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i thought you guys were all suppose to go for Lagom??

this is quite a bit above that! 

cant wait to see the results!

b


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

subscribed! SAAB RULLZ! =)


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I will enjoy watching this one.


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

MTopper said:


> I sure as heck appreciate the car


I dig the car! And the equipment.


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone..




simplicityinsound said:


> i thought you guys were all suppose to go for Lagom??
> 
> this is quite a bit above that!
> 
> ...


I tought this was "Lagom" :laugh:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

oh my lol genesis and ODR is Lagom then gosh...


----------



## Dogshome (Jun 26, 2010)

Sub behind glovebox? :surprised:


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Uppdate:
After a bit more then a bulk pack the doors are done..


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

The new headunit and dsp arrived today...


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Great looking electronics!


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

i hope the sub is going IB on the rear shelf.

and no 3 way up front?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I think he is going to try to mount the sub behind the glove box.....


----------



## knifey (Nov 22, 2008)

:lurk: 

I like the idea of a 10" up front. 

Good luck with the build.


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Some more damping:


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice list of components. 
I'm glad you chose to keep those Dynaudio drivers under control by using Genesis amps instead of muffling their edges away with warm sounding amps (Sinfoni, Audison...) like most people do.

Just 1 thing: Altough my motto is "overkill is a good kill" and I find having some headroom is a good thing... aren't those Dual Mono Extremes a bit exagerated for those MW162's and that 10" XXLS?
You do know the real output of Genesis amps is closer to their 'typical power' than their 'rated power', so those DMX's give you over 2x300W on the midwoofers and about 1kW bridged on that poor XXLS?

greetings,
a Volvo driver (please don't kill me) from Belgium,
Isabelle


----------



## XC-C30 (Jul 24, 2007)

Candisa said:


> Nice list of components.
> I'm glad you chose to keep those Dynaudio drivers under control by using Genesis amps instead of muffling their edges away with warm sounding amps (Sinfoni, Audison...) like most people do.
> 
> Just 1 thing: Altough my motto is "overkill is a good kill" and I find having some headroom is a good thing... aren't those Dual Mono Extremes a bit exagerated for those MW162's and that 10" XXLS?
> ...



Meh, don't worry honey! It's swedish too (or should I say: "at least yours is still real swedish"), and one day maybe there will be a saab on the driveway again (For those that didn't know: I used to own a saab900classic)


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

cool!! Post mire pix!


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

any updates?


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

The plan is to mount the amps uppside down in the trunk. 
Its going to be tight but hopefully it will work..


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Freddi_fin (Nov 21, 2009)

Looking forward to following this thread! 
Good luck!

/Freddi


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

i can not wait the final of this build!!!


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

any updates?


----------



## 9-3Pilot (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice Saab! Awaiting updates.:rockon:


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Started a bit on my new dash today


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Fixed up my wiring for the hu.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

95's are so cool! I will be watching this build. Great equipment you have there! Car and Audio.

I wanted a SAAB myself at one point...I was hot after the 9-3 Viggen or a 9-5 Aero. I never got one and stopping following the forums and stuff and then this years heard of the bad news and then the good news with the company. Then about a month ago I was at a KIA/SAAB dealer looking at the new Kia Sportage and happen to see the NEW 9-5 on the lot. My jaw dropped! What a sweet ride! The lines of that car are just awesome to me.


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

bolle_ said:


> The plan is to mount the amps uppside down in the trunk.


Very nice progress! Just be careful, those Genesis amps are designed to be installed with the fins up. Placing them upside down wouldn't be too good for heat dissipation. 

This is n_olympios posting from pankrok's pc btw.


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

WLDock said:


> 95's are so cool! I will be watching this build. Great equipment you have there! Car and Audio.
> 
> I wanted a SAAB myself at one point...I was hot after the 9-3 Viggen or a 9-5 Aero. I never got one and stopping following the forums and stuff and then this years heard of the bad news and then the good news with the company. Then about a month ago I was at a KIA/SAAB dealer looking at the new Kia Sportage and happen to see the NEW 9-5 on the lot. My jaw dropped! What a sweet ride! The lines of that car are just awesome to me.


Thanks the new 9-5 is not really my taste but the station wagon is going to be realy nice. 



pankrok said:


> Very nice progress! Just be careful, those Genesis amps are designed to be installed with the fins up. Placing them upside down wouldn't be too good for heat dissipation.
> 
> This is n_olympios posting from pankrok's pc btw.


Thanks.  i've been following your build on talkaudio and i have to say congrats on an amazing build. 

The plan for the amps is mounting them like this: (plus 2 dmx behind the dm)










a little update:
I've bought myself an early brithday gift.  
mounting rings in aluminium where the the lower ring is possible to change so i don't have to rebuild the whole dash if i change drivers.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

bolle_ said:


> Thanks.  i've been following your build on talkaudio and i have to say congrats on an amazing build.


Right back at you, sir, and thank you. 


bolle_ said:


> The plan for the amps is mounting them like this: (plus 2 dmx behind the dm)


Might I suggest you take the bottom (well, top in your case) covers off the amps, and drill holes or even better yet strips off the mdf on which the amps will be mounted, so the heat from the amps can escape? Even better if you could mount them face up (perhaps with long screws or rivets). 

Probably not much of an issue with the temperatures where you live anyway, but I'd hate to see you post asking for contact info on Gordon Taylor's new "amp doctor" services. 

Yum, aluminium rings (and yes, that's a deliberate "i", dear US residents).


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

n_olympios said:


> Right back at you, sir, and thank you.
> 
> Might I suggest you take the bottom (well, top in your case) covers off the amps, and drill holes or even better yet strips off the mdf on which the amps will be mounted, so the heat from the amps can escape? Even better if you could mount them face up (perhaps with long screws or rivets).
> 
> ...


Thanks again. 
I sended a PM to gordon and I explaind the situation and got the answer that it woudnt be any problem.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Now how cool (excuse the pun) is that? 

Gordon's one of the few guys in the industry that are so helpful.


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Finally i've got my drivers.  








The tweeters:
























I just love the design of the midrange!


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

Those are beautiful drivers bolle! true artwork


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Great looking equipment and good progress so far.


----------



## Spyker (Nov 5, 2010)

subscribed. this should be good.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. The Illuminator mids are wonderful to look at. 


But they're a ***** to install due to their depth.


----------



## XC-C30 (Jul 24, 2007)

Great progress!!

I hope I can achieve something nice in my recently bought 900classic(YESSS, I bought one again since I sold the last one about a year ago)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## kikokiko (Jun 2, 2008)

Very beatiful drivers,if only it could be mounted with ass out that would be awsome!


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

A couple of pics on the "progress".


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I admire your equipment choice. Pioneer and Scan-Speak are top notch.


----------



## Bower (Nov 19, 2010)

Loving the build so far. Definitely want to see more!


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Test fitted the new dash today. And started to glue the alu mounting rings.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I like it! Will be tuning in for more..


----------



## jorgegarcia (Mar 8, 2008)

BowDown said:


> I like it! Will be tuning in for more..


:laugh:You would:laugh:


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Some more work on the dash.


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Some work have been done the last couple of days. 








As you can see it still needs more filler. 








And I've got a delivery today. 








I allso found my xxls 10"


----------



## bikerider (Dec 28, 2008)

You have some great fabrication skills, can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## E300 (Apr 23, 2009)

Sweet build!!!


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Starts to look a bit better now. Now i have get it into the car to build upp the corners.








After a couple of layers with srayfiller.


----------



## ToddG (Sep 14, 2010)

WOW...can't wait to see it when it is done.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

mmm looks like fun !


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Now the dash is out again.








Tried the new dash.
















And started to modify the frame around the air vents.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Looking great so far. I love the idea of the big mids in the dash. Its hard to see from here but is the passenger side mid aimed more away from the windshield than the driver side mid? Maybe its just the pictures but it looks that way from here.


----------



## Crazytaxi (Aug 25, 2009)

Looking good  *thumbs up*


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

kizz said:


> Looking great so far. I love the idea of the big mids in the dash. Its hard to see from here but is the passenger side mid aimed more away from the windshield than the driver side mid? Maybe its just the pictures but it looks that way from here.


Thanks. Yes it is.



Crazytaxi said:


> Looking good  *thumbs up*


Thanks.


----------



## Crazytaxi (Aug 25, 2009)

How many places, and how many countries do you have a thread in then?


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Crazytaxi said:


> How many places, and how many countries do you have a thread in then?


One in US. one UK. one Norway and 2 in Sweden.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

No harm in sharing the fun.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

wow man, you got some balls doing that to a new car lol 

looking awesome.


----------



## Crazytaxi (Aug 25, 2009)

bolle_ said:


> One in US. one UK. one Norway and 2 in Sweden.


beat me with some then.. 
But can't get enough of a good thing you know


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

n_olympios said:


> No harm in sharing the fun.


exactly.  How many do you have? 


req said:


> wow man, you got some balls doing that to a new car lol
> 
> looking awesome.


It isn't that new. It's from -98. 


Crazytaxi said:


> beat me with some then..
> But can't get enough of a good thing you know


Thanks And when you have in diffident country's you get different suggestions how to improve the bulid.
But you are closing in. 
next one maybe?  Bilstereoforum - Sveriges största forum för bilstereo


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow your fabrication skills rock man! I'd love to do something like this.. but cutting up a 2010 vehicle in this fashion takes more balls than I have. :lol:


----------



## MaXius (Dec 18, 2009)

BowDown said:


> Wow your fabrication skills rock man! I'd love to do something like this.. but cutting up a 2010 vehicle in this fashion takes more balls than I have. :lol:





bolle_ said:


> It isn't that new. It's from -98


They just don't change the shape so often, and it's also in good nick


----------



## waldojeffershead (Jun 6, 2010)

That looks like a solid remedy for those cracked ass snaab dashboards.

make sure you add felt to the dash mounting points. I've had my share of squeaky dash 900s

R.I.P 88 SPG


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

bolle_ said:


> How many do you have?


I have 3 in the US and 1 in the UK so I'm one short.  When the install is finished I'll have another couple in Greece though, so neh neh.


----------



## Crazytaxi (Aug 25, 2009)

bolle_ said:


> exactly.  How many do you have?
> 
> It isn't that new. It's from -98.
> 
> ...


Hehe.. steadily closing in yes.. But hey, can't just update threads either.. got to get some work done to


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Some work has been done the last weeks. 
It was a bit harder then my former Saab 9k.


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Got some new rims yesterday.  Dotz Roadster hg 19"









I have also started to strip the interior for some more dynamat and cabels.
Tried the new dash so it fits.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

very very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## KyngHype (Sep 7, 2009)

sick...


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Just awesome.


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

cool!!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

are the speakers angled different like in this picture?



bolle_ said:


> Started a bit on my new dash today



i love the metal (steel?) baffles. are you going to let the scan's be free-air in the dash, or are you going to make some kind of enclosure?


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

req said:


> are the speakers angled different like in this picture?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The baffle is aluminium and those in the pic is in Wood i just tried so the would fit. 

They are going to play open air to start with.


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Haven't uppdated for a while but finally I got my thumb out off my ***. All wires is under the carpet.
Power: Autoleds 0awg(50mm2) and 4 awg(21mm2) 
Speakers: Supra PLY 3.4/s
Interconnect: bedea RG-62








Some dynamat has found it's way under the carpet to. 3 layers on the passanger side and 2 layers on the driver side. 
















And finally the final mounting of dash and HU. 








The tweeters are not in there final position.
















And some last pics of the temporary sub and try mounting of the amps. To Try how hot they get uppside down. (Bad iphone pics)


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Nothing has happened beside some shopping that hopefully is going to be incorporated in to the build .








Iphone 4, Ipad 2, Airport Express and one 12v to 230 with clean sinus to the airport. 
Anyone knows if its possible to convert toslink to pioneer optical?


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

good to know I am not the only saab fan on this site.....

great work...... any HP mods to go with the SQ mods?

My car is powered by Nordic 

miss my SPG.....


----------



## PottersField (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm diggin' the dash. I don't think I could bring myself to cut up my interior even if I wanted to lol.

I had a Saab 900 SPG back in the day. It's one of those cars that was ugly as sin but stupid fun to drive. I wouldn't mind having one of the newer Aero's.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

So you're using the airport express to convert wifi audio to optical?


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Dash looks really nice - good work


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

You European guys know how to do a proper dashboard reconstruction! Every single one I've seen looks factory-quality or better.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I was looking for Illuminator builds, I was just not expecting it to be a dash build. Looks impressive and the Scans are not only sexy but also top notch performers. I have two questions, 1. where is the airbag in this car, 2. how is the Scan vented in the dash?


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

any updates?


----------



## KYRGYZ (Mar 31, 2012)

love your dashboard!! what you going to do with door speakers?


----------



## Curly7714 (Jul 23, 2012)

Soo.... just..... just so proud. *Sheds a single tear*

(Saab fan)


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

The work you've done on that dash is just gorgeous.


----------



## timbo2 (Apr 25, 2009)

What a BOSS!


----------

